# New Truck or New Plow or both?



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

We have a small community that has a few volunteers that drive the plow. I'm the one that mostly works on this beast and everyone wants to get something better . 
Anyway we have a `71 3/4 ton 4x4 ford long bed. 
After some looking, it looks like we have the perfect truck. So I'm thinking money would be better spent on a new plow and keep some cash for a crate motor if something happens. 

With that said- what are the better plows I should be looking at?


----------



## elecblu (Feb 20, 2010)

BOSS all the way. An 8'2" power V. If money is tight, I'd look for a good used one. You will not be sorry.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

I'll look at these, but what I noticed on western, is they dont list a 71 truck! Not sure about the others.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

You would need to modify the mount.....if it were me, you are trying to save cash by having an old truck. Why invest in a new plow? You can save plenty there too. I would never put a brand new plow on that truck. You'd probably be better taking the money and finding a half decent used setup complete, and keep the other truck as a backup. JMO


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

How many hours does the truck get used after each storm?

////


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

If you have say $10k you can get a pretty nice setup from around 2000ish time frame or slightly newwer. It will likely still have issues and need work just like any other used plow rig.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Curious what research you did that tells you a 1971 Ford is the perfect truck...?

Maybe for scrap metal but if you are doing plowing and it needs to be reliable I would upgrade the truck as well just my thought


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

jb1390;1392402 said:


> You would need to modify the mount.....if it were me, you are trying to save cash by having an old truck. Why invest in a new plow? You can save plenty there too. I would never put a brand new plow on that truck. You'd probably be better taking the money and finding a half decent used setup complete, and keep the other truck as a backup. JMO


Our 20year western is, well, old. It has his problems and parts are getting hard to find. Last year we sent the pump out to be rebuilt, and it's still sucks. 
When its down they think of the truck as a whole and new truck it's going to fix my 20 year old plow. It will only make driving it more comfy.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

White Gardens;1392407 said:


> How many hours does the truck get used after each storm?
> 
> ////


About 8 hours. Last year we had 16 hours total all year.

This year we are already at 16- 20 hours.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

IMAGE;1392509 said:


> If you have say $10k you can get a pretty nice setup from around 2000ish time frame or slightly newwer. It will likely still have issues and need work just like any other used plow rig.


I agree, this is why we should look into just a new plow.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

for the money you have you should be able to pickup up a newer setup....plow and truck, sell the old one!


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

exmark1;1392519 said:


> Curious what research you did that tells you a 1971 Ford is the perfect truck...?
> 
> Maybe for scrap metal but if you are doing plowing and it needs to be reliable I would upgrade the truck as well just my thought


We only use this truck for plowing, and watering the roads, otherwise it sits. It hasn't been licensed in over 20 years.

BTW I menat to say `73. What research? Long wheel base is desirable, It has the NP205, the front end is Leaf spring that can handle weight & the abuse of plowing.

Since this is a community truck it's driven like a rental, except we don't deduct for dings. 
We plow a mountain community and driveways, when this slides off to the ditch no big deal.

I've looked into using a 97 ford Bronco- from what I remember they don't recommend them for a 8'6" Pro plow.
3/4 ton Suburbans are good, but if the rear quarter panel hits a tree, knocks out window bends the metal- it's a very expensive fix. You hit the same tree with my truck no big deal. Beds are everywhere and we can fix it - and it's not a have to fix problem like the suburban would be. If the suburban is not fixed it's a POS and not worth more so than our current truck.

Reliable? The 20 year old western plow is our biggest let down.

You have a better truck in mind? I'll consider it. But if we get a new truck I don't think the 20 year old plow is going to satisfy anything.

If we decide to license our current truck we can get the classic car license for a 5 year registration for $5 and no emissions test.

The new ones will be allot more and emissions will be required if licensed.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

elecblu;1392013 said:


> BOSS all the way. An 8'2" power V. If money is tight, I'd look for a good used one. You will not be sorry.


He is in New Mexico, why would he need a V?



jb1390;1392402 said:


> You would need to modify the mount.....if it were me, you are trying to save cash by having an old truck. Why invest in a new plow? You can save plenty there too. I would never put a brand new plow on that truck. You'd probably be better taking the money and finding a half decent used setup complete, and keep the other truck as a backup. JMO





leolkfrm;1392983 said:


> for the money you have you should be able to pickup up a newer setup....plow and truck, sell the old one!


This would be my suggestion. Maybe a 1 ton dump that can be used all year round. Even if it costs you a little more $$ you will recoup the cost though out the whole year. These trucks are a dime a dozen. All set up ready to go for you.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

hlntoiz;1393312 said:


> He is in New Mexico, why would he need a V?
> 
> This would be my suggestion. Maybe a 1 ton dump that can be used all year round. Even if it costs you a little more $$ you will recoup the cost though out the whole year. These trucks are a dime a dozen. All set up ready to go for you.


I like this idea! My concern is we put the truck before the plow. This old cable operated plow would require some fabrication to the new truck, and afterwords we'd still be unhappy. 
What If we get a new plow and use it for a year or two, then upgrade to a truck?

I have a quote for a Western Pro Plus @ ~6K plus instillation (we'll do ourself).


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

plow/truck;1393356 said:


> I like this idea! My concern is we put the truck before the plow. This old cable operated plow would require some fabrication to the new truck, and afterwords we'd still be unhappy.
> What If we get a new plow and use it for a year or two, then upgrade to a truck?
> 
> I have a quote for a Western Pro Plus @ ~6K plus instillation (we'll do ourself).


You can find a complete package for probably $6-10k Why are you going to spend 6k on a plow you may use 2 times a year? IMO not a smart move. The truck is more important.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

If the truck is fine, and its the plow causing the issue's, I'd convert from a cable setup to a Electric/Hydraulic Setup. 

You can just buy an SEHP or Insta-Act pump, wiring harness, and controller and be good to go. All can be found on ebay and relatively cheap compared to buying a new (er) truck.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

hlntoiz;1393365 said:


> You can find a complete package for probably $6-10k Why are you going to spend 6k on a plow you may use 2 times a year? IMO not a smart move. The truck is more important.


What is a good truck to look at?


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

I guess I like the old truck, you just get in and go. No sensors to go bad, no air bags, ECU, EGR,Cam Angle sensors, seat belt warning etc. Everything is easy to get to making the repairs are a snap. 
If something quits, you just get another part. No code reader required. 

I can't understand why someone would sell their plow truck with a plow, because I know why I want to sell our plow. 
First off, buying a used plow in these parts isn't going to be easy, and will require a vote to spent the money, and that takes time. 
I did this with another truck. I found a 74 complete running truck for like $500. By the time everyone said it was ok to spent the money - GONE. This truck would have given us a spare of everything! 

It's really frustrating, so by the time I find a truck with a plow worth buying, calling, looking at it etc. will take a while and most likely will be sold again, plus we will need to add in the shipping cost assuming I get in up North. 
I don't think the used plow truck will be without it's faults anyway.
With the new plow we can always put it on another truck later. Trucks are on every corner here. 

But I'm about to just give up now.... This is very time consuming and I'm going to get beat up. Next week Ill be at work and will have less time to search for trucks and plows. 

Someone said I should look into upgrading our pump with a newer style. I'll look into this option for sure.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I'd keep the truck. Like you said, simple and easy to fix. With multiple users it isn't the end of the world if it gets killed. I would look for a newer used plow. you'll have to modify the mount I'd imagine. If you are doing roads, I guess trip edge is better, but I do like full trip because you can see the plow trip and let up. I wouldnt' bother with a V.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

oldmankent;1393631 said:


> I'd keep the truck. Like you said, simple and easy to fix. With multiple users it isn't the end of the world if it gets killed. I would look for a newer used plow. you'll have to modify the mount I'd imagine. If you are doing roads, I guess trip edge is better, but I do like full trip because you can see the plow trip and let up. I wouldnt' bother with a V.


Thanks Kent, I'm alos looking to upgrade our plow controls, but Western isn't cooperating. I called a dealer in another state and was promised a call back. That was early today.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

plow/truck;1393733 said:


> Thanks Kent, I'm alos looking to upgrade our plow controls, but Western isn't cooperating. I called a dealer in another state and was promised a call back. That was early today.


These are the issues that you are going to run into with an old truck and new plows. Dealers don't want to waste their time doing a whole lot of reasearch trying to make a new plow fit and old truck. The mounting systems are different and the controls are different. Retrofits for old truck to new plows are not readily available. Most of the time something needs to be fabricated to make them work. Dealers that have gone thru this with other customers and then the customers don't follow thru for whatever reason and their time is wasted. Unless you are looking to mount a better "vintage" plow that matches up with your current mount I think you are not going to get much help.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

plow/truck;1393488 said:


> What is a good truck to look at?


This will get you started.

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/i.html?...&_osacat=6001&bkBtn=&_trksid=p4506.m270.l1313


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Just convert the pump*

Hi

I have done many of these retro fits on older trucks that run good and have solid plows, the retro fit would require a 12V DC hyrdaulic pump with the 4 way valve and control like this one sold by Northern Tools http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_613_613. These units are very dependable and pretty simple to install. On an older Ford like yours it may fit under the hood on the top of the inner fender, if not you may need to fabricate a mount out front off or behind your lift frame. I am assuming you have a western pump with lift cylinder as being one unit? If that is the case you will need to get a new single acting lift cylinder and hose to complete this retrofit. I can honestly say that this modification should cost no more than $1200, unless you have to hire someone to fabricate and or install it.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

Whatever you do, stay away from Western and Blizzard. Go with a Boss.


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

If you went with a Western UniMount and retrofitted the mount for it, the plow would work great for what you want to do. Wiring it in is fairly simple for someone that can read a simple wiring diagram and is somewhat mechanically inclined. That's what I would try and do in your situation.


----------

